# I'm possibly getting another sheep! *Update 2/1*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, my boss raises Katahdin sheep (hair sheep) and she had one BEAUTIFUL cinnamon colored ewe born the other day. She's also a really good size and out of a registered ram and an unregistered ewe. I fell in love with her. And......my boss offered to sell her to me for only $50! So I might be getting her. I'll get some pictures of her for you tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep!*

sound great! can you keep her where you goats are? did you sell off all your sheep or are they somewhere else?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep!*

That would be neat!! Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep!*

I might keep her with my goats or I'll keep her where I have my horse, because he already has a flock of sheep. I'm not sure yet. Yes I sold all of my sheep except for my market wethers, I really miss having them around.  I might get two, not sure yet I just know I'm most likely getting this girl.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Here she is!










Can you tell that she has an attitude already?

And some other pics I got.

She and her mom.









Her dad.









She and another lamb.

















I think this one is really cute too.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Oh she is adorable! I hope you can get her :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

ahh she's so cute xD


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Thanks! :greengrin: I can't wait to start taming her down, I just have to be careful because my boss can't have any of the other sheep tame. (she uses them to train herding dogs) What made today even better was that I got to see a lamb BORN! It's the first time I've ever seen a completely natural birth. Even with Orion I pulled. (probably didn't need to really) It took less than 2 minutes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

oo she is pretty. will she stay that dark in color or lighten like her parents?

As a haired sheep what do you use them for?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

She should stay this color. Her wool may come in white but when she sheds she will always be this color. They're mainly used as meat sheep, I've heard of some people actually milking them. Some of them actually have some udders that could compete with our dairy goats. :shocked: lol I'm hoping that there will be a black one born like last years, she was beautiful. My boss prefers the plain white Katahdins but I love the paints, reds, and blacks. Once there was even a CALICO one. Let me scrounge some piccies up. lol :greengrin:

Last years interesting lambs. lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

I was just wondering if you could milk sheep :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

That lamb is beautiful! Sure hope everything works out so you can get her!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Thanks! My mom wants me to name her Miss Priss. :roll:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Sooo cute! And the white one in the pic with her is the cutest thing..

You should name her Alyssa. I saw the first pic and for some reason my mind said 'Alyssa' after Piccologoat of course.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Thanks! I was excited because my favorite ewe had her twins as well, both pure white, we were lucky though because the day before the ewe was prolapsing. :shocked: Called the vet and he said that all the sheep were WAY too fat and it was probably going to cause more complications if we didn't start taking them away from the hay.

I have not decided what I want to name her. I know that I want something really original though. That close up with her and the white one was kind of frustrating because the white one kept trying to come up to me! I can't tame them, I can't tame them, I can't tame them! lol And the two lambs that were born while I was there kept trying to bond to me instead of their momma. :roll:

I had a very eventful day at work yesterday. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Here's one pic of the oldest lambs and one of the momma's trying to "save" them from me. :roll:










Mine's the red one in the front. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Big bad Crissa coming to hurt the lambs lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

:ROFL: They probably know that I want to steal all of 'em and cuddle them to death!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

We have a hair sheep in our petting zoo and she is one of the most friendlist sheep we got. You will enjoy her. Just think no shearing. You do nto have to sheer off there coats. Ours is named Camper. She is white with brown spots and I love playign with her. We got her this summer with a black sulfuk mixed Named Miss Molly. Enjoy when you get her.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Thank you, I used to have a Suffolk named Tempest, she was great too. I've liked sheep for a while, so as soon as I get more land I'll have sheep, goats, AND horses! mwahaha. (hopefully without going insane)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Well, I picked out the other lamb I'll be getting as well today. She's CALICO! My boss knew as soon as she was born on Wednesday that I was going to want her, I guess it's a good thing that my boss prefers the white ones. :greengrin: I'll get pictures of this girl tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm possibly getting another sheep! *pics added**

Well, I found out that he will only let me get one, which is okay with me. I have decided not to get the little red ewe lamb (but my boss is going to keep her so I can still see her!) I'm getting this ewe lamb.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She almost looks to have Blackbelly markings on her face! What a cutie!!! I would have snatched her up also :shades:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's the most colorful lamb so far. Although there is this "smoky" colored lamb as my boss and I call it. I'll have to show you a pic of her. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can only have one lamb where?  how sad

But I like your choice


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

What a gorgeous lamb! Love those markings, reminds me of a painted desert sheep.. Congrats on your new addition, soo cute.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> you can only have one lamb where?  how sad
> 
> But I like your choice


At Chance's, that's where I keep my horse. He also has a small flock of sheep, so she won't be alone. :wink: But first I'm going to tame her down.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

she is so pretty


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I get her in 6 weeks! (that's 2 weeks earlier than she normally weans, but is still safe) I'm getting so excited! lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and I'm kind of sad too though because my boss is going to sell the ewe that prolapsed. She's my favorite girl. :tears: (she was too fat and prolapsed because of it while pregnant)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a beautiful little lamb; I love the colored ones


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! She's gonna be spoiled rotten, as she will probably be my only sheep for a while. (I'll miss my sheep so much,  )


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just beautiful! CONGRATS!


----------

